# Panama Airfare



## laerut (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get a decent airfare to Panama over Christmas.  Right now I can get an airfare of $565 on Copa.  The other airlines are much higher.  Can I wait to see if something better opens up or do I need to just jump on it?


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 10, 2007)

We flew to Panama shortly after Christmas from Chicago.  I used frequent flyer miles but did monitor the price off and on.  I doubt it you will get anything much better unless you are located on a direct route or closer than we are.

Deb


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 11, 2007)

I have flown to Central America four times and have never gotten what people would consider a low airfare.  I'm with Deb.  If I am planning a trip to Central America, I just factor in higher airfares as part of the price that I'll have to pay.


----------

